
The Problem with Banning Plastic Bags - scarface74
https://www.npr.org/sections/money/2019/04/09/711181385/are-plastic-bag-bans-garbage
======
jolmg
> Why didn’t policymakers foresee that bag bans could drive up trash bag
> sales? Policies typically miss the mark because policymakers either do not
> understand people’s current behavior or fail to anticipate how people will
> respond in a completely new situation.

I don't know, it seems pretty obvious to me. I've only once seen a bathroom
trash bin without a grocery bag lining.

------
scarface74
The title of the post came from the related podcast:

[https://www.npr.org/2019/05/08/721542495/the-problem-with-
ba...](https://www.npr.org/2019/05/08/721542495/the-problem-with-banning-
plastic-bags)

The title of the linked article felt click baity.

